# Bosch Battery advice...



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I need to replace the battery on My Rav 4 2.2 Diesel.... This is the Bosch one that fits ..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bosch-S4-...CarParts_SM&hash=item4cfbe70dbc#ht_588wt_1037

Can anyone offer advice as to if this one is a good battery or opinions on Bosch batteries ??

I need the 95 amp with 830 CCA... Alternative suggestions and suppliers welcome !!
As always Thanks !!..................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would be keen to know this more as well, my car starting is poor at present, i think its the battery on mine, playing up... mines a diesel as well


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Whilst I understand not all threads are applicable to Off topic Moving it here simply means no replies..................


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

we always use unipart batterys probally not help you but there good


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

got one on my supra seems ok , as i dont use it every day


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bosch is a good make, OEM on alot of cars


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> Bosch is a good make, OEM on alot of cars


+1, specific car magazines seem to reccomend bosch in tests etc... :thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got one in my Fabia VRS and it's been very good. It's been on since last December, withstood the cold at the start of the year and starts strong now. Can't fault it.


----------



## Scooby-RB (Apr 13, 2010)

Just put the same spec on my L200 Animal 95AH 830 CCA you can't go wrong with Bosch :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Chuck, what sort of guarantee does the seller provide?
I have just brough a Varta battery from motor parts direct and on Varta batteries you get a 4 year guarantee and its a no quibble one at that.
Cant get much better than that IMO..

Kev


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Varta are better.


----------



## pimpmyc250 (May 12, 2011)

varta or bosch are top quality, price is based around warranty & gurantee


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Try getting a Bosch from Halfords with a trade card. Decent prices and I think it's a 5 year warranty with them as well


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

spursfan said:


> Chuck, what sort of guarantee does the seller provide?
> I have just brough a Varta battery from motor parts direct and on Varta batteries you get a 4 year guarantee and its a no quibble one at that.
> Cant get much better than that IMO..
> 
> Kev


Kev. I ordered a Varta G7 but when I went to pick it up they had the Bosch one and insist that it is just as good.... This is why I'm asking as I left it there...

But now My car is struggling to start as the battery is US So I need to get something within a day or so ......:thumb:

Both are 4 Year RTB Gaurantee


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> Kev. I ordered a Varta G7 but when I went to pick it up they had the Bosch one and insist that it is just as good.... This is why I'm asking as I left it there...
> 
> But now My car is struggling to start as the battery is US So I need to get something within a day or so ......:thumb:
> 
> Both are 4 Year RTB Gaurantee


personally i would go with Varta, but Bosch are also premium brand as well .
I also like to get a good guarantee so a 4 year one with Varta is good business, horses for courses Chuck, have a good New year and hopefully a good starting one!!

Kev


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Haven't been able to fault the Bosch silvers, can be had for a decent price at the right places, I've found that Halfords sell them at ridiculous prices so all a trade card does is bring it down to still dearer than elsewhere, just not so much of a rip off.

Unipart, wouldn't touch them with a bargepole personalluy, too many duffers here in the past.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Varta are better.


Varta and Bosch are the same batteries 

I believe Bosch batteries are made by Varta.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got this battery on mine,5 year warranty IIRC.Is it only poor cold starting or poor all the time?
From cold could mean glow plugs.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Whilst I understand not all threads are applicable to Off topic Moving it here simply means no replies..................


i've found this too.......

i have a bosch in the taxi, got it as it has a good 3 or 4 yr guarantee on it, be absolutely brilliant to be honest, will get another when i replace the taxi next year :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Bosch woul be fine, we have a varta one on the tt and it won't last 2 weeks without a charge, it could be that there is a drain on it though. Personally I would consider Bosch a good brand just check on the warranty.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Used both and cant fault either.I don`t scrimp on anything but if both had been put in front of me then I would decide on price. Normally its down to availability. Both are quality stuff so I wouldn`t have a problem nuff said:thumb:
Who is your local motor factor? Andrew Page are very good on price for decent gear if you have one local.


----------

